

Is Facebook Intentionally Lowballing Its Official User Numbers? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/27/is-facebook-purposefully-lowballing-its-official-user-numbers/

======
wavesplash
Yea, Dr. Drama is back in top form. It was getting quiet without him.

